# Tomcat Security Tutorial



## hasenkopf (10. Februar 2004)

Hi,

ich bin zur Zeit dabei mich in den Tomcat einzuarbeiten. Leider findet man aber bei Google und Apache sehr wenig gutes Material zum Thema "Tomcat Realms/Security"! Kann mir jemand ein gutes Tutorial empfehlen?

Danke!

hasenkopf


----------



## Christian Fein (11. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von hasenkopf _
> *Hi,
> 
> ich bin zur Zeit dabei mich in den Tomcat einzuarbeiten. Leider findet man aber bei Google und Apache sehr wenig gutes Material zum Thema "Tomcat Realms/Security"! Kann mir jemand ein gutes Tutorial empfehlen?
> ...



Alles was du wissen must, ist auf der jakarta.apache.org seite bei Tomcat zu finden. 
Die Doku dort ist sehr ausführlich.


----------



## hasenkopf (12. Februar 2004)

also, zum DataSource Realm sind die Infos nicht ausreichend und zum Teil sogar lückenhaft & falsch ! deswegen frag' ich ja...

ich will eigentlich nur über eine <form> einen user über ne datenbank überprüfen...

danke!

hasenkopf


----------



## Christian Fein (13. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von hasenkopf _
> *also, zum DataSource Realm sind die Infos nicht ausreichend und zum Teil sogar lückenhaft & falsch ! deswegen frag' ich ja...
> 
> ich will eigentlich nur über eine <form> einen user über ne datenbank überprüfen...
> ...



Was genau willst du über DataSource wissen?
DataSourcen sind keine Datenbankverbindungen, nur die gespeicherten Informationen die für eine Verbindung wichtig sind.
DataSources werden aber nicht benötigt um eine Verbindung aufzubauen.


----------



## hasenkopf (16. Februar 2004)

*JDBC Realm*

Also mir geht es speziell um das JDBC Realm:

http://jakarta.apache.org/tomcat/tomcat-5.0-doc/realm-howto.html#JDBCRealm 

Hier wird einem gezeigt wie man :

1) Datenbank Tabellen die benötigt werden anlegt
2) Seine Server.xml richtig beschreibt

Und das wars !

Aber wo steht wie ich die Login.jsp definiere auf der Username und Passwort eingegeben werden? Was passiert dann? Wird dann die Tomcat API gerufen und autom. gecheckt in der DB ob dieser User+Pass korrekt ist? Gibt es Callback Methoden? Wie soll das alles funktionnieren?

Also die Beschreibung finde ich be....scheiden. 

KANN MIR DAS MAL JEMAND KURZ ERKLÄREN ? Mir würde ein Stein vom Herzen fallen. 

PS: Auf den anderen Seiten findet man genauso wenig! Das kommt daher, dass die sich ständig gegenseitig kopieren und sogar den  Müll in Bücher drucken!

Danke

Hasenkopf


----------

